# Who to Contact



## NBSnowGuy (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been doing medium sized plowing jobs for government for a few years now and I'm looking at expanding to mid sized malls and businesses. I'm wondering: In strip malls that have a mix of large and small retailers, do the big ones (ex Target, grocery stores, etc) handle plowing for a portion of the lot or is it all re responsibility of the strip mall owner?

Seems to me that it would be senseless to have more than one contractor on a lot but I see a lot of posts about biding these stores individually and in my area at least they are usually lumped in with strip malls or are at least in a complex.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

It all depends. They are not all the same.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Agreed, it all depends. For example, there are Walgreens here, some that own the building and some that don't. You are getting into the fun part right now, trying to figure out who owns what. You will spend countless hours trying to figure it out and then be lucky to submit a bid if and once you do. I'm not trying to piss in your Wheaties, but it's all part of this business when you decide start stepping things up a bit. This is where you're business sense and sales come into play.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And to add, say there's a Target and a few smaller stores in one spot does NOT mean that Target probably owns it b/c its the biggest. They probably all lease the space and either the property owner, a property manager, or a maintenance company will control the plowing. It's typically someone out of state, across the country that has never even seen the lot. They go by numbers and square footage. They usually don't care about much else.


----------



## NBSnowGuy (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like I've got some detective work to do.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Try to find the locally owned commercial properties. I have gone door to door before and asked just that " who owns this property". That is a starting point to who you contact for an opportunity to quote your service.


----------

